# Fakes along the Surefire 30th anniversary edition?



## illuminate (Aug 25, 2019)

Hi there,I just bought 4x collector sets of the 30th anniversary and wonder, if someone ever got a fake.I found another source discussing the authentic of the 25th edition (which more likely was a fake).I will open up one of them. But I want to be sure, that the rest is genuine too without opening. Best regards, Julian


----------



## usdiver (Aug 25, 2019)

Haven’t ever seen fakes but I have seen and had faulty merchandise and out of spec out of the box. What makes you think they could be fake?


----------



## illuminate (Aug 25, 2019)

The one thread regarding the 25th anniversary threw me off a bit.
I will only open up one of them for personal use. The rest will remain closed to prevent value drop. 
Or isn't it too bad? 
I mean, if anything is wrong with the merchandise, Surefire has to deal with it.

BTW
I get a lot timeouts, when I want to post something. Do you encounter the same issue?


----------



## Mr. LED (Aug 25, 2019)

Maybe contact Surefire and ask, sending serial numbers and pictures?

I’ve seen a topic where someone from here bought one and it looked different from the official pictures.


----------



## illuminate (Aug 25, 2019)

That's the problem. If I unseal the pack it could cause loss in value. The serial number is on the inside.
Slight differences are ok, if the whole package is genuine.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 25, 2019)

illuminate said:


> Hi there, I just bought 4x collector sets of the 30th anniversary and wonder, if someone ever got a fake. I found another source discussing the authentic of the 25th edition (which more likely was a fake) . I will open up one of them. But I want to be sure, that the rest is genuine too without opening. Best regards, Julian



There have been quite a few threads on CPF discussing inauthentic "SureFire" products, which should be easily located with a search (once the forum is back to working smoothly)

Unless you purchased directly from an authorized dealer / distributor, or direct from the manufacturer (SureFire) itself, there really is no way to be certain of authenticity. And, of course, the fact that it happens to be "sealed new in box" is obviously no guarantee of anything 

I do not recall _specifically _seeing any reported issues with the E1B 30th Anniversary Backup, which means little, really. The anodizing finish on that particular item is quite specific, detailed, and (on the real version) of extremely high quality. I would guess that the additional effort and expense involved might make this less attractive to copy, as well as the need for it to match the pen and the plaque on the custom box, but realistically probably still only represents a relatively minor barrier.



illuminate said:


> The one thread regarding the 25th anniversary threw me off a bit.
> I will only open up one of them for personal use. The rest will remain closed to prevent value drop.
> Or isn't it too bad?



In terms of "collectibility" these E1B 30th Anniversary versions are very nice, but in terms of value, that has dropped quite a bit already. It was a limited run, but not truly rare, unlike some of the very highly sought-after SF collectibles. And with its non-modular design (ie, no dropin or similar) the emitter is already outdated.



illuminate said:


> I mean, if anything is wrong with the merchandise, Surefire has to deal with it....



Not if it is not authentic, they don't.


----------



## usdiver (Aug 25, 2019)

I m on my phone and am not having problems with the site but Greta put a notice out that the site was being bombarded.

Regarding the Surefire’s it depends on what you are selling them for. New in box to me doesn’t necessarily mean they have to be sealed. If you state to the buyers that you opened to take the photo shouldn’t be a problem.

Regarding the fake issue I have no idea but I’ve never seen any as mentioned before. On the other hand i bought a ewp 01 once from a set, paid a pretty good price for it and the threads were out of spec and not tight. Surefire fixed it by installing a rubber sleeve instead of a new barrel. Sold the pen at a loss and never bought another. 
So if I were in this situation I d weigh up how much I had invested vs how much I m likely to get and decide what’s the best thing to do. I personally would now want a pen that’s been opened and checked and know that there aren’t any issues and I d give a fair price easier than if it were a sealed box. 

In saying that, I don’t collect things anymore I use them.


----------

